# Stahls� Introduces CAD-PRINTZ� Full-Color Sublimation Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Introduces CAD-PRINTZ® Full-Color Sublimation Transfers*

Offer sublimation with ease of a traditional heat-applied transfer
Stahls’ announces the introduction of its first line of heat applied, custom sublimation transfers. CAD-PRINTZ® Sublimation Transfers allow any business with a heat press the ability to offer its clients the popular look and feel of a dye-sublimated design with the convenience and affordability of a heat-applied transfer.
With CAD-PRINTZ Sublimation Transfers, customers simply upload their artwork to the Stahls’ website and receive their transfers ready to apply, right out of the box. When applied, sublimation transfers are the softest, lightest option for decorating light-colored polyester apparel. CAD-PRINTZ Sublimation Transfers also may be applied to sublimated polyester-based hard goods such as mugs, coasters, mouse pads and plaques.
For more information, visit stahls.com/digital-transfer.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

